

Ask HN: How long before bitcoin bubble collapses? - anilshanbhag

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coinbase.com&#x2F;charts
In the past 20 days, the value of bitcoin spiked up 3x +. No currency can appreciate or depreciate that quickly, it is usually a clear sign of bubble building up. The question is when will this bubble burst ? 
My Guess: Around 15 days ~ 10th December
======
carrja99
One interesting point to notice is that since bitcoin's inception there have
been numerous bubbles, yet each time the value after the burse is slightly
higher than before the bubble.

So my guess is that bitcoin will continue to appreciate upwards with periodic
bubbles.

------
katowulf
I guess that all depends on when Amazon starts accepting bitcoins...

